# Hopefully some useful information



## Pinkbetty (Jan 21, 2010)

*Are you married to or considering marrying a US citizen, a permenant resident, or someone on a non-immigrant visa? No, although it's crossed my mind!!!!
* Do you have a child over 21 who is a US citizen? No
* Do you have a sibling over 21 who is a US citizen? No
* Do you have a parent who is/was a US citizen? No
* Do you have grandparents who are/were US citizens? No
* Do you have an academic degree? Yes, I have a BA Hons in primary education with QTS specialising in Art
* Do you have specialist skills? I think that I have lots but is there a list of these somewhere as i'm not sure i'm thinking along the right tracks...
* Do you work in your home country a high-or medium-level position for a multinational employer with offices in the US? No but my boyfriend is looking for a new job so maybe he could aim to get a job within this type of company and come over this way and I could come as his spouse?
* Do you have an extraordinary ability in anything? Probably not!!
* Are you an accomplished fashion model? No
* Are you a minister of religion or religious worker? No
* Are you interested in menial seasonal work? Yes
* Are you interested in becoming a student and, if so, do you have the necessary capital? I would love to study again but I have no idea how much it would cost... plus I understand that this does not mean you'll get a job in America at the end of the studies which would mean i'd have to move back to the UK wouldn't it?
* Are you a student or recent graduate in your home country? No
* Are you a potential intern/trainee for an organization such as a hotel? I'm not sure - I have experience in hotel work and would be happy to take on a job in this industry in the UK if it led to an American opportunity...
* Do you have at least $200,000 in cash and an entrepreneurial spirit? Yes (the cash is the tricky part but I can work on that and I am 110% entrepreneurial)
* Do you have at least $500,000 in cash? No unfortuantely
* Do you have at least $1,000,000 in cash? No but if I got some could I buy a green card with it??
* Do you have a business in another country and are you in a position to expand your business activities to the US? No
* Are you in a position to claim refugee status/political asylum? No
* Are you an Australian citizen? No
* Are you a Canadian or Mexican citizen? No
* Are you a Singaporean or Chilean citizen? No
* Are you a citizen of the Pacific nations of Palau, Marshall Islands or Federated States of Micronesia? No
* Are you 50% Native American by blood but born in Canada? No
* Are you an Irish citizen in university education or recently graduated? No
* Were you or your parents born in any country other than Brazil, Canada, China (mainland-born), Colombia, Dominican Republic, Ecuador, El Salvador, Guatemala, Haiti, India, Jamaica, Mexico, Pakistan, Peru, Philippines, Poland, South Korea, United Kingdom (except Northern Ireland) and its dependent territories, or Vietnam? No
* Do you have current knowledge to assist US law enforcement to investigate and prosecute crimes and terrorist activities such as money laundering and organized crime? No
* Do you have connections with a member of Congress? No


Potential Skeletons

* Have you ever been arrested for anything, anywhere? No
* Do you suffer from a serious communicable disease? No
* Do you suffer from a mental disorder? No
* Have you ever broken the terms of any previous visit to the US? No (I currently have a C visa as I used to be crew, not sure if this is any relevance though )
* Do you any connections whatsoever with countries the US might consider as terrorist in nature? No

I hope that this is useful. I have quite a full CV and have had experience in many different areas. I would love to start up a business in the USA with my boyfriend but not sure how to go about this. I could possibly become a nanny as know someone who runs a nanny agency in Florida and I am currently a nanny in the UK or maybe I could teach or work in the airport....??? I am happy to do whatever it takes to reach my goal but I know that I also have to think about my boyfriend and how he can get a Visa.

Please let me know if there is any other details I can give you that will help.

Thank you


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

* Do you have an academic degree? Yes, I have a BA Hons in primary education with QTS specialising in Art
Not a nanotechnology, but it's a step higher than someone without. You will qualify for an H1b provided the job is relevant to your degree. Teachers do get sponsored but it's not common in today's recession.

* Do you have specialist skills? I think that I have lots but is there a list of these somewhere as i'm not sure i'm thinking along the right tracks...
I've read folks making it as a champion fish fryer and prize-winning doll house builder. But most are in the ologies.

* Do you work in your home country a high-or medium-level position for a multinational employer with offices in the US? No but my boyfriend is looking for a new job so maybe he could aim to get a job within this type of company and come over this way and I could come as his spouse?
This is a good route over.

* Are you interested in menial seasonal work? Yes
You're really not. I'd give most Brits no more than a week working in the fields for 10 hours a day with Hispanics or chamber rmaiding 100 Atlantic City hotels with Ukranians. The visas are H2a and H2b. They are temporary in nature.

* Are you interested in becoming a student and, if so, do you have the necessary capital? I would love to study again but I have no idea how much it would cost... plus I understand that this does not mean you'll get a job in America at the end of the studies which would mean i'd have to move back to the UK wouldn't it?
You'll get the figure by Googling International Students Office and the name of the college. For a masters, I'd guesstimate $100k at a middle-ranking place. You get a free year of work after to look for a sponsoring employer.

* Are you a potential intern/trainee for an organization such as a hotel? I'm not sure - I have experience in hotel work and would be happy to take on a job in this industry in the UK if it led to an American opportunity...
The visa is J1. Try Marriot or Hilton.

* Do you have at least $200,000 in cash and an entrepreneurial spirit? Yes (the cash is the tricky part but I can work on that and I am 110% entrepreneurial)
The cash is needed before you get the visa.

* Do you have at least $1,000,000 in cash? No but if I got some could I buy a green card with it??
Yep!

* Have you ever broken the terms of any previous visit to the US? No (I currently have a C visa as I used to be crew, not sure if this is any relevance though )
A C entry is even lower than a VWP entry. 

*I could possibly become a nanny as know someone who runs a nanny agency in Florida and I am currently a nanny in the UK.
If you qualify, this is a possibility. But going from there to permanence would be difficult. The usual path is you meet an American boy.....


----------



## Pinkbetty (Jan 21, 2010)

Thank you so much for your feedback, it was mostly positive so I now have to work out which is the best option and how to go about it!

Do you know of any large restaurant chains in the US that have British partners/eateries?? My other half is a chef so would need to be working in this kind of industry. he is very talented so may be classed as having specialist skills but how would he go about proving this??

The friend I have that lives in the Usa is out tonight in Nashville!! I soo want to be there too!

Thank you again


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Pinkbetty said:


> Do you know of any large restaurant chains in the US that have British partners/eateries?? My other half is a chef so would need to be working in this kind of industry. he is very talented so may be classed as having specialist skills but how would he go about proving this??


Chef would need to be famous -- tv show, Michelin stars, awards, etc.


----------



## Pinkbetty (Jan 21, 2010)

Fatbrit said:


> Chef would need to be famous -- tv show, Michelin stars, awards, etc.


Aah I see so if he had Michelin stars then he would possibly be classed as having a specialist skill.

I'm possibly looking down the angel route/venture capital to get money to invest in a business idea.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Pinkbetty said:


> Aah I see so if he had Michelin stars then he would possibly be classed as having a specialist skill.
> 
> I'm possibly looking down the angel route/venture capital to get money to invest in a business idea.


There are limits on how much money can be borrowed.


----------



## Pinkbetty (Jan 21, 2010)

Fat Brit I see that your status is the same as mine, "originally from UK, expat in America." Does that mean that once you were in my position and if you don't mind me asking how did you end up living in America?


----------



## Pinkbetty (Jan 21, 2010)

I thought that if the amount of money you need is around the 250k mark then the angel route is a good one to take or that if an angel chooses to invest in you then they not only provide money but also other contacts that may wish to invest and they support/mentor you also.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Pinkbetty said:


> Fat Brit I see that your status is the same as mine, "originally from UK, expat in America." Does that mean that once you were in my position and if you don't mind me asking how did you end up living in America?


I only came as a joke -- diversity visa! And still here a decade later.

For the E2 visa, the FAQ here is quite good. Norte -- no direct path to residence: the business goes, your visa goes.


----------



## Pinkbetty (Jan 21, 2010)

Fatbrit said:


> I only came as a joke -- diversity visa! And still here a decade later.
> 
> For the E2 visa, the FAQ here is quite good. Norte -- no direct path to residence: the business goes, your visa goes.


Well you are very lucky indeed. I looked at the diversity way in and was it true that the UK was one of the countries that wasn't allowed to apply this year or did I completely mis-read it...?

I'm thinking (after speaking to my friend from Atlanta just now) that I should maybe get an H1B Visa as a nanny (hopefully a part time job if I can do that) and then use my days off to attend networking conferences and find someone who will invest in me and start my business that way!

Sorry it must seem that I am constantly changing my mind but I keep researching things and getting side tracked and taken off on a tangent! 

I did look at the link you sent me though and it was very interesting and I will definitely read it all through properly before I disregard the idea of setting up my business to get a Visa.

Do you think that the way I have now suggested is a good option (the nannying way)? Also what do you know, if anything about the California adverts that are on British television at the moment??

Thank you


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Pinkbetty said:


> Well you are very lucky indeed. I looked at the diversity way in and was it true that the UK was one of the countries that wasn't allowed to apply this year or did I completely mis-read it...?
> 
> I'm thinking (after speaking to my friend from Atlanta just now) that I should maybe get an H1B Visa as a nanny (hopefully a part time job if I can do that) and then use my days off to attend networking conferences and find someone who will invest in me and start my business that way!
> 
> ...


Plenty of UKCs are eligible for the diversity visa -- those born or spouse born or (in limited circumstances) parents born elsewhere or in NI.

You can't get an H1b for being a nanny -- job must require a degree-level of expertise. But you could get a J1 if you qualify. You need to go through an au-pair agency for this -- there's no other way.

The California advert fools many. But no, you can't emigrate to California through the powers of the State of California as immigration is a purely federal power.


----------



## Pinkbetty (Jan 21, 2010)

So to apply for the diversity lottery either myself, my partner or our parents would need to be born where? We are all English...

I have a friend that runs a nanny agency in Florida and she explained to me that I could get an H1 visa... I'l look into a J visa though.

Otherwise it's back to the drawing board. I won't be worn down


----------



## Pinkbetty (Jan 21, 2010)

I have been down the aupair route already and I am too old so would have to rethink that option unless I qualify for it in some other way

Would/could Camp America help me in any way?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Pinkbetty said:


> I have been down the aupair route already and I am too old so would have to rethink that option unless I qualify for it in some other way
> 
> Would/could Camp America help me in any way?


bunac.org
ccusa.com
and others.

Caveat emptor!


----------



## Pinkbetty (Jan 21, 2010)

Fatbrit said:


> bunac.org
> ccusa.com
> and others.
> 
> Caveat emptor!


Thank you for the links - I will research them in more detail this week but before I do it seems that from your comment "Caveat emptor" that I would be wasting my time (or money if I took it literally).

So please tell me my best route for entering America.... I do not want to spend my time researching ideas that are not going to get me anywhere. I am motivated, passionate, determined and creative and usually acheive what I set out to do and i'm not too proud to ask for help along the way so any help would be good. I will do what it takes (I only have minor reservations about marrying gay men but if that's what it takes...!!)

Thank you


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Pinkbetty said:


> Thank you for the links - I will research them in more detail this week but before I do it seems that from your comment "Caveat emptor" that I would be wasting my time (or money if I took it literally).
> 
> So please tell me my best route for entering America.... I do not want to spend my time researching ideas that are not going to get me anywhere. I am motivated, passionate, determined and creative and usually acheive what I set out to do and i'm not too proud to ask for help along the way so any help would be good. I will do what it takes (I only have minor reservations about marrying gay men but if that's what it takes...!!)
> 
> Thank you


The best route is the one that works for you. IME, most westerners who end up living in America these days do so through force of circumstance rather than pure volition.

If you want a foolproof way, make a million bucks and buy a green card with it.


----------



## Pinkbetty (Jan 21, 2010)

Well of course that is the easiest way to do it. If only I had 1,000,000 bucks. Unfortunately i'm not going to make that kind of money in my job and so this option is completely useless to me. I ruled that one out early on. I have no idea what route will work for me, that's why i'm here asking people who do know/can help me. From my original idea I have several positives so I guess I start at the top and narrow it down through a process of elimination.

Thank you


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Pinkbetty said:


> Well of course that is the easiest way to do it. If only I had 1,000,000 bucks. Unfortunately i'm not going to make that kind of money in my job and so this option is completely useless to me. I ruled that one out early on. I have no idea what route will work for me, that's why i'm here asking people who do know/can help me. From my original idea I have several positives so I guess I start at the top and narrow it down through a process of elimination.
> 
> Thank you


Run with the top three.


----------



## Pinkbetty (Jan 21, 2010)

Ok so that's:
1. Getting a job using my teaching degree - J1 visa and do an internship possibly but I don't have three years experience, although could return to teaching or tweek my cv. What other visa would I get with my degree? 
2. Getting in on a specialist skill - where will I find a list of these?
3. Finding a job in a company that have American offices/relationships - have you a list of food chains that may offer this?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Pinkbetty said:


> Ok so that's:
> 1. Getting a job using my teaching degree - J1 visa and do an internship possibly but I don't have three years experience, although could return to teaching or tweek my cv. What other visa would I get with my degree?
> 2. Getting in on a specialist skill - where will I find a list of these?
> 3. Finding a job in a company that have American offices/relationships - have you a list of food chains that may offer this?


1/ Dump the non-American bf.
2/ Find an American bf.
3/ Marry him.


----------



## Pinkbetty (Jan 21, 2010)

Even that's not a guaranteed way to get in! I guess your lucky and now that your there you don't have to worry. I will make it despite everyone's negativity and bizarre ways they think they are helping


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Pinkbetty said:


> Even that's not a guaranteed way to get in! I guess your lucky and now that your there you don't have to worry. I will make it despite everyone's negativity and bizarre ways they think they are helping


Pursue the teaching. Get a master's in child development or some such and look for a Montessori or similar to sponsor you.


----------



## Pinkbetty (Jan 21, 2010)

Fatbrit said:


> Pursue the teaching. Get a master's in child development or some such and look for a Montessori or similar to sponsor you.


This sounds acheivable and pursuable to me. Thank you


----------

